# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  mandolin tattoos

## mainemandoman

hello,
i'm a new member and long time cafe user, i've always wondered if anyone had a mandolin related tattoo??
i saw a bill monroe leg tattoo somewhere on the internet and was curious??if so, post pic??

----------


## evanreilly

I have often dreamed of a Flowerpot tattoo.

----------


## John Flynn

As Jeff Foxworthy would say, "If you have a mandolin tatoo...you may be a redneck!"

----------


## ShaneJ

Boy, I'd have to opt for an A-style if I were to get one. Carving the scroll on an F would hurt!

----------

Bill Cameron

----------


## Doug Edwards

I bet there is a market for a temporary tattoo. I'd love to have one just for a couple of festivals to get a reaction out of some folks. 

Would that make me a temporary redneck?

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I've thought about getting a Fern tattoo on a shoulder as I sport a few tats already but then I think what if I get angry with Gibson like Big Mon did I can't scratch it out or walk around with a piece of tape on my arm!

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Big Joe

Just carve the part of your neck that says "Gibson" and you should be allright. With a little heating, some mustard and a good bun the arm piece may feed you also!   .

----------


## JimRichter

Actually, if you went w/ a flowerpot tattoo, Gibson would sue you and force you to remove it.

Jim

----------


## bluesmandolinman

come on Jim...not again

----------


## diamond ace

I actually have a F-5 shape headstock tattoo on my right sholder and a guitar headstock on my left sholder. The mando was my first ever tattoo and since then I have gathered several more. The guitar was added when I had my intire back done to balance everything out. 

   A lot of people see me and all the tattoos and say i would have never guessed you for a bluegrasser. But you can't judge a book.....

I will try to find some pics and post them maybe in a day or so.

----------

Hittinrun, 

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Coy Wylie

I'd like to see pics.

There was a similar thread at the fiddle forum a while back and someone posted a shot of F holes on the lower back.

----------


## mikeh

The king of bluegrass/mandolin tattoo's has got to be famed luthier and maker of the best mandolin Adam Steffy ever played Sim Daley. I can't post a link but there used to be a shot of him on his website that shows the word "bluegrass" across the entire of the back of his right hand. Not afraid to put it out there for all to see.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

From my friend Rod who I honestly don't know where he is these days. Military guy.


and...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

And a shot I took of store owner Jim Curly from Kansas City. He favors the Weber logo on his arm.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

There was a guy at Mandofest with a mandolin on his leg and I had a photo, but I don't think I have it anymore.

----------


## JEStanek

Check out Sadie Compton's tatoo of the decoration of her hardanger fiddle on her back about 1/3 the way down the page. 

If I were to get one maybe I would get the circle of fifths on my left forearm so I could double check during a jam.  :Wink: 

Jamie

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> #With a little heating, some mustard and a good bun the arm piece may feed you also!  # .


Huh? Big Joe you been working too hard!

----------


## elenbrandt-redux

Does the dragon on my foot come close enough?

----------


## David M.

Sorry, but some ultra-closups of tattoos gross me out. Too much informations, most times.   Except in Ms. Sadie's case.

----------


## mandodebbie

I got a temporary Henna one of an F-style at the local fair this Summer. It's gone now. And I'm too wimpy to get a real one.

----------


## Martin

I'm going to try this picture thing one more time. Please be patient with me. Here's this tattoo pic again.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Ouch !!! Lp

----------


## diamond ace

I now have a pic of my tatoo but I'm having trouble getting it to post. #I try to attach the file and everything seems to work but the post is not showing up.

----------


## diamond ace

trying again. The mandolin headstock is on the uper right shoulder. Not very good pic but you get the idea.

----------

Hittinrun

----------


## diamond ace

This tatoo took 96 hours to complete. The line work took 11 hours and the outer space area took 10 hours. I wnt every 7 days for 8 hour session minimum. The artist spent 40 hours on the drawing and design. i told him what i wanted and took some things of mine for him to draw and we worked out the outlay and he went to work. He is a truly amazing artist who went to Jullard and majored in painting and sculpting but all he has ever done is custom tatoo work. The mandolin headstock was actualy already their and was my first tatoo. We added the rest and tried to make it balance out the best we could. i think it turned out ok. i have won several tatoo show contest with this one.

----------


## carler6

On a completely different note I've heard (and swear I once saw a picture of) Bryn Bright who had F hole tatoo's on her back from her neck down to her bum!!!

Talk about sexy!!! :Cool:

----------


## billkilpatrick

i once knew a young lady with a "johnathon living seagull" tatooed alongside an extremely intimate part of her body. #unfortunately, it looked more like a wehrmacht eagle.

i love my mandolin. #i really do. #in fact, i can say that i've haven't loved a "thing" quite so much as my mandolin for many years. #when i'm away from it - which is rare - i really miss it ... but no where near enough to have some creepy guy stabbing colored ink under my skin with a needle.

there are things which truly divide us and tatoo's are surely one of them.

in search of the good, the true and the beautiful - bill

----------


## flairbzzt

Not yet, but it would make a neat birthday present- not that I want to acknowledge any more birthdays though.....

----------


## Monte37

My buddy who is a local tatoo artist wants to do my Monteleone on my arm. he says he can even get the grain and dings in it. All I got to do it to committ to it, and figure out where...cuz, you goin ta have it a loong time...its tempting, but I have yet to bite.
Keep it tasty...

----------


## mad dawg

Here is one I found at a Green Day fan site...

----------


## countrygent

i don't have a tattoo yet but im going this weekend to get one. I'd like to get an f hole but have found that my drawing might be the only thing worse than my picking. Does anyone have a black outline of a classic f-hole i could bring into the parlor with me
thanks 
nolan

----------


## JEStanek

Good luck...

Jamie

----------


## Jonathan James

ran across this one of Bryn, as previously mentioned...

----------


## bluegrasssboy

If she only had a dollar for every time she's had to raise up the back of her shirt...

----------


## Dave Dearnley

> ... but no where near enough to have some creepy guy stabbing colored ink under my skin with a needle.


Hey, there are creepy gal tattoo artists as well!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

That's, uh...that's very...

----------


## mandogrrl

Very cool. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I would consider getting a mandolin tattoo.

----------


## Duc Vu

Man Ray's photo from 1924: Le Violon d'Ingres.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I'm afraid I've tended to think rather on the basis of 'The more tattoos, the less brains' up to now.

Maybe with mandolins it might be different, I dunno. And as for Bryn, I have to say it rather suits her. Hmmm....

----------


## swinginmandolins

I don't regret my tatoos but the $1500 would have been better spent on a mandolin.

----------


## Dan Cole

I still don't get the whole tattoo thing. #Maybe I'm just an old f*rt. #When I was in the navy the only guys (as a general rule)who had tattoos were enlisted guys, or an officer who were previously enlisted. #As an officer it was frowned upon. # I can't imagine my grandkids saying to my wife "grandma show me your tattoos and piercings."

I certainly appreciate the artistic talent of someone to be able to reproduct a drawing using fresh as a medium. #I just don't get it.

I have wondered if I was going to get a tattoo, what would it be? #Absolutly nothing comes to mind... #To each his own..

Don't mean to preach.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

F-Hole Tattoo

The link goes to painting done by a friend. The model does in fact have those f-holes tattooed on her back.

----------


## countrygent

Hey all couldn't wait till the the weekend and got it done last night. Thanks for the responses.

----------

bookmn

----------


## Elliot Luber

Okay, at least now we have a reason why Mando players on YouTube might not wear a shirt.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Hey all couldn't wait till the weekend and got it done last night.


Wow, what a coincidence...
Me, too!


.

----------

Charlie Bernstein, 

ComMANDOmatt, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## otterly2k

ROFLMAO!!!!!

geez, Ted... that must've HURT!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

That's the best in this thread , Ted. 
Patiently awaiting the strings, by the way, thanks.

----------


## JEStanek

"Not only am I the president of F-hole Hair club for men, I'm also a customer!"

Definately gives you a 1900's look. 50's Xmas tree meets American gothic meets Miami Ink. Ted, you got style (seriously!) Great work.

Jamie

----------


## Elliot Luber

There are F holes and there are A holes. That's not directed at Ted. I think it's funny.

----------


## Ken Berner

Are there any "A" hole tattoos that we might view? No substitutions allowed, please!

----------


## Elliot Luber

Let's not go there.

----------


## tnpathfinder

I thought I was the only one that has considered a mandolin inspired tatoo!
The F holes are cool, but I really like the Big Mon. I have considered a flowerpot or maybe even a F style headstock. A fern would be nice too.

----------


## ronlane3

> ran across this one of Bryn, as previously mentioned...


Hmmm, printing this out and going to Miami Ink to have Kat do this portrait on my back. # (YES, I'M Joking)

----------


## Tina MBee

I've been wanting to get a mandolin tattoo. That flowerpot idea sounds great. Anyone know where I can find a good clear picture?

----------


## JEStanek

Try the Mandolin Archive. Or use a google image search for mandolin flowerpot

Jamie

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Wow, what a coincidence...
Me, too![/QUOTE]


OHMYGOODNESS, I laughed 'til I cried!! #Thanks for the comic relief, I needed it! (been a rough couple weeks!)

Tracy

----------


## Soupy1957

My "A" hole contribution..
  -Soupy1957

----------


## Tina MBee

Thanks for the suggestion of the Mandolin Archives Jamie. I found that I really liked the Fern design instead of the flower pot,so that's going to be it. Now I just have to decide where I want to put it....

----------


## barry k

... its not a mandolin ... but a friend of mine " Dobby ", has a bass on his arm ... we both are in the same band #- " Ash Creek " #-

http://www.bulldog-instruments.com/ashcreek.html

----------


## pdlstl

Dobby...he don't don't care for footwear do he?

----------


## JEStanek

And a fan blowing across 'em too!

Cool gig photo, Barry.

Jamie

----------


## JeffD

I have thought about this for a while. I would probably like a tatoo of a bowlback mandolin, at a rakish angle, with perhaps some cool looking inlay.

But having a circle of fifths on my left arm would probably be much more useful.

----------


## tnpathfinder

TinaBee1..did you decide on a location for your fren tatoo yet?

----------


## Tina MBee

I'm thinking of between my shoulder blades,or on my upper arm. I'm in a historic group that dresses in period attire so I have to have it somewhere it can't be seen when I'm in those clothes. One of my friends suggested on my calf but I don't know. Just can't decide but I need to make up my mind soon....

----------


## JEStanek

Don't rush... its a big decision. It's not like they rub away after a few days like a Cracker Jack Tattoo... If I ever get one I would want it where I could see it easily.

Jamie

----------


## Big Joe

MandoJeremy came by to see me yesterday. He is sporting his new 'tat'. It is an F4 style flowerpot on the inside of his left forearm. Very cool, if you are into that sort of thing.

----------


## tnpathfinder

Cool! MandoJeremy..any pictures yet?

----------


## otterly2k

I'm with Jamie. I have two tattoos... one on my upper right arm and one on my inner left forearm. (neither are mandos) I figure, if I'm gonna go throught the painful part, I want to enjoy being able to see the darn thing!

Upper arm is a good compromise b/c you can see it if you want to and you can cover it if you want to. Also, being a fleshy part of the body, it hurts less than being on a bony part of the body. 

I'd also say-- take your time. You'll know when it feels right. I hemmed and hawed about it for at least 10 years before I got my first one. Afterwards, I wasn't sure why I'd been so hesitant... but up until then, I just wasn't ready.

----------


## Tina MBee

Jamie said "If I ever get one I would want it where I could see it easily."
otterly2k said "I figure, if I'm gonna go throught the painful part, I want to enjoy being able to see the darn thing!"
..my thoughts exactly!! That's why I'm leaning more towards my arm. I actually lived over a tattoo shop when I was much, much younger and lots of my friends got butterflies,hearts- those kinds of things but that just didn't float my boat. I figured if it was something I was going to have to live with forever then it had better be something I really liked! so guess I've been thinking about it then for about 20some years  I was going to get a thistle &lt;Scottish flower&gt; since I'm into Scottish stuff but I like this fern design much, much better. Beautiful on that mandolin and the good Lord willing just as beautiful on me:D Now to save the money....

----------


## Tina MBee

here's my fern tattoo. I think it's beautiful!

----------

bookmn, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Lane Pryce

Tina is that a new and improved version of a tramp stamp?    Lp

----------


## Kevin K

Is that where I think it is

----------


## Jerry Byers

Nice tattoo. It's definitely a conservation starter.

----------

Londy

----------


## DryBones

now you need to add a thistle on each side...

----------


## DryBones

> Tina is that a new and improved version of a tramp stamp? # # # Lp


never heard a tat in that area called that!

----------


## JEStanek

Looks good TinaBee. I'm glad you're happy with it.

Jamie

----------


## Rob Wallace

Wow TinaBee. #Nicely figured one piece back on your Fern!

Rob

----------


## B. T. Walker

I'll add this tat which I had done with the advice of Weber and Jim Curly.

----------


## Tina MBee

Here - maybe- is a picture of my latest tattoo

----------


## JEStanek

You've gone all out Tina! If you're a fan of John Irving (The World According to Garp, A Prayer for Owen Meany) read his Until I Find You novel. Lots of tattooing and a great John Irving story...

Jamie

----------


## TeleMark

Here's my torch and wire (see my avatar). I've had it about a year now.

----------


## Tina MBee

That torch and wire is just beautiful! No way could I sit for one that large.

----------


## TeleMark

> That torch and wire is just beautiful! No way could I sit for one that large.


Oh, that one wasn't too bad, maybe 2-3 hours. This one was MUCH worse... About a 7.5 hour sitting, all at once. I got this at a tattoo festival and the artist is from Florida, so it HAD to be finished in a single sitting. The last hour was really tough.

----------

bookmn

----------


## mandodan1960

What the ....!!!

----------


## Frank Russell

Me gusta la calavera de Dia de los Muertos. Muy Bien Telemark.

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

I was in line to get a tattoo in Saigon back in '69. A Harley Eagle was my plan. The tattoo artist was doing a set of jump wings on a dog-face, watching TV and arguing with the girl in the next booth. She turned to yell at the girl next to her and took a chunk out of his arm about the size of a quarter and I could swear I could see the bone. Sobered me up right quick. I've also thought about getting a flower pot too, but the memory is too clear still. Mutilation for fashion seems foolish anyway.

----------

Bill Cameron

----------


## Larry Simonson

Well, how about a tattoo that inspired a headstock inlay? About 45 years ago while in the Navy I got a simple "only one like it in the fleet" tattoo in Oakland California. A year and a half ago I did one of the IV kits and inlaid the headstock with a copy of the tattoo. I published it in the pictures threads and it may still be there. 

Nowadays, I go along with what Clyde Clevenger above says.

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

The power of this messageboard may be more than we realize...on the day of the original posting, my son(stratocaster), his cousin(telecaster), and my daughter(violin) all got tattoo's of a stylized trebelclef, each a variation of my son's design! Youch! Post a pic later.

----------


## Martin

All I can say is"The family that picks together tattoos together"............

----------

bookmn

----------


## TeleMark

> Me gusta la calavera de Dia de los Muertos. Muy Bien Telemark.


Muchas gracias...

I wanted something more traditional, but didn't just want a standard gypsy. I've always liked the sugar skulls. The artist was REALLY psyched to do the design, and cut me a pretty good discount after I found out how much it would normally cost and balked.

Tattoos aren't for everyone, but then again, neither is bluegrass...

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

the trio...

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

the second...

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

last...

----------


## Rufus

Uh, no. I have two medium to small tattoos and that is enough for me!

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

Those were done on the day of the original posting, by my son, daughter, and their cousin...just by chance.
They all love music and loved their idea of getting a tattoo each.

I don't get the whole tattoo thing, have none myself.

----------


## Jim Kirkland

Got a mando tattoo for my 60th birthday. a f style , strings, tuners, tailpiece, bridge and sunburst, with harley wings around the neck as if the wings were rotating around the neck, on the right forearm. Performed at the 2nd annual Rockhound State Park Memorial Day weekend, got a lot of comments from the audience, and a lot of questions around town about what kind of guitar is that? Good conversation piece, but most of all you have to live up to what you have, means a lot of close attention and practice on the mando and harley. Good pickin and ridin. An earlier post stated, that if you have a mando tattoo you must be a redneck, another stated that enlisted people in the militay have tattoos. Well I grew up in East Tn, am a retired Army Command Sergeant Major, ride a harley, have a masters of science in human behavior, and plays a mando. I guess that makes me an educated, retired enlisted soldier, who rides a harley, plays mando and is a redneck. If I am able to figure out this computer I will post a pic.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Drew -- I love the tribal take on the treble clef in your family's tattoo choices; I especially like your son's, but all three are way cool.

TinaBee -- nice choice as well  :Wink:

----------


## Fishmonger

Here's a video on YouTube of some great Celtic tattoo art.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-HcO...eature=related

----------


## CrazyMandolin

I have a line-drawn fern on my inner left forearm and am planning on having the same artist do a matching flowerpot for my right arm.

----------


## TeleMark

> I have a line-drawn fern on my inner left forearm and am planning on having the same artist do a matching flowerpot for my right arm.


DAY-um... Very nice!

----------


## billy parker

a big-bodied F

----------


## woodwizard

My favorite so far is Tina's Fern.  Nice work and nice color on a nice mediuim. Yeap! I give it a 9.9

----------


## Tina MBee

CrazyMandolin - that line-drawn fern is just beautiful! the detail is just amazing.

----------


## mandroid

No one gotten a chord form Cheat Sheet in the inside of their fretting arm?

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Finally got the mandolin tattoo that I'd been dreaming of! #I play A style mandolins, OM's and Citterns... It's still healing up, thus a little flakey (should have greased it up for the photo haha!)..

----------

bookmn

----------


## B. T. Walker

Whoa...that is very impressive. Nice work. Like the Weber knot on the headstock. You're among the select few wearing it. Congrats!

Fellow knot tat bearer,

----------


## JEStanek

Nice Barbara. She plays a Weber Bridger.

Jamie

----------


## Ken Berner

Now that is some fine leg art. Both of mine are tattooed from the '50s but that gorgeous!

----------


## CES

> I bet there is a market for a temporary tattoo. I'd love to have one just for a couple of festivals to get a reaction out of some folks. 
> 
> Would that make me a temporary redneck?


Nope, just makes you a big chicken redneck, or maybe "Yeller." You gotta commit, man!

----------


## Elliot Luber

I'm not a big fan of body art, but if you're going to decorate your body with a design, at least it really should mean something to you, like a lover's name assuming it lasts, or copy of your mando's inlay. I mean I've seen some really stupid ink, and maybe that's why I have such a negative veiw about it. If more people through it through like this I'd probably like them.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> ...Nope, just makes you a big chicken redneck, or maybe "Yeller." #You gotta commit, man!


I know some fine people that I think highly of and respect that have tattoos so I was not going to comment on people's desire to get tattoos. However the suggestion that NOT GETTING ONE makes someone chicken or yeller is beyond obtuse and requires a comment.
Having *NO DESIRE* to have a tattoo has nothing at all to do with fear or being "yeller". It has to do with not wanting any permanent marks made on this body of mine.
For the record several of the people I know with tattoos are still happy with them but several others wish they had never gotten them.

----------


## Marcus CA

I second Bill's emotions. In addition, there are also some of us who do not get tattoos because our ancestors had numbers tattooed on their arms during the 1940's.

----------


## Tina MBee

Hey Barbara, that is beautiful!How did you come up with the design? I'm going next week for a consultation with a tattoo artist my voice teacher told me about.From her web site looks like my design should be no problem for her! I'll post a picture of it of course after I get it :Smile: One of my friends told me I was stupid to get a tattoo(what a friend huh?)Her boyfriend had a marijuana leaf done on his forearm when he was young and now he regrets it so that's the reason she calls it stupid. Having a tattoo is a choice for life so it's something to think about carefully. Who does that when they're young?? I love Hello Kitty and was thinking about getting one done, but then I thought "when I'm 80 do I want to be looking at a Hello Kitty tattoo?" #My thought was no - I'm sticking with my related to music theme

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Originally Posted by  (CES @ Sep. 05 2008, 19:42)
> 
> ...Nope, just makes you a big chicken redneck, or maybe "Yeller." #You gotta commit, man!
> 
> 
> I know some fine people that I think highly of and respect that have tattoos so I was not going to comment on people's desire to get tattoos. However the suggestion that NOT GETTING ONE makes someone chicken or yeller is beyond obtuse and requires a comment.
> Having *NO DESIRE* to have a tattoo has nothing at all to do with fear or being "yeller". It has to do with not wanting any permanent marks made on this body of mine.
> For the record several of the people I know with tattoos are still happy with them but several others wish they had never gotten them.


I agree, having had one removed.

----------


## boatman

I have a tattoo that I had done just prior to shipping out to Vietnam; I would NOT do it again and would suggest that anyone considering having such a permanent addition performed on their body think it over, and over, and over......

----------


## Ken Berner

Having been tattooed since the 1950s on both legs and one arm, I am not ashamed of them, but strangely enough, I keep them covered most of the time. Here we are in a a society that seems to accept them more, but I display mine less and less. Removal of tattoos by way of laser is most expensive, and the older technique of "sanding" a few layers of skin, then healing up and going again until the ink has vanished, was more painful that being inked. Of course this method left a pink area where the ink had been and was just as noticeable. Folks need to realize that this sort of body art is forever and any tattoo "artist" can have a bad day and leave proof of that on your skin!

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Tattoos are a subject that most people have definate opinions about. And this IS a message board, where people who love to voice their opinions, love to post! But, I would suggest that the whole thread about whether tattoos are tasteless, or people who don't get them are chicken, is just asking for the moderators to step in and put a stop to it!

Tattoos ARE permanent, and you SHOULD think long and hard about that if you are considering getting one. I, too, have seen some pretty tacky ones. But, this is a free country, and if a person wants something tacky permanently inked on their body, it's their right!

And, like it or not, tattoos are becoming more mainstream and accepted as an artform. You'd be amazed at how many people you would NEVER expect to have a tattoo, have one (or more)! I imagine that in 50 years, the world (or at least the US) is going to be filled with saggy wrinkled senior citizens, with their ink all fuzzy and run together and indecipherable... but there will sure be a lot of them!

Since this IS a mandolin message board, and the thread was 'mandolin tattoos', I'd suggest that the only appropriate replies would either be someone showing their tatt, someone replying to it (like, wow that's great, or wow, didn't that hurt). If you don't like tattoos, don't read or reply to a thread about them! 

TinaB1; how I came up with the design; my daughter (who is more tattooed that I care for, but I accept), was scrolling through some tattoo art online. I saw one of a gibson guitar that I liked the way it looked. She referred me to one of her friends in Houston, TX who is a tattoo artist. I sent her a picture of me with my mandolin, and she came up with the design. It's really not at all like the guitar one, as she knew the artist whose tattoo that was, and didn't want to rip it off. She herself is a musician, so she was right-on with the details like the strings, headstock, etc.

Barb

----------


## Chip Booth

Barabara, I like it. #I have often thought about getting a tattoo but have never been brave enough or really found the one thing that speaks to me enough to have it put on me. #If I ever find the right thing I don't think I would hesitate (too much) to get one. I have a candidate that has been in my mind for a couple of years, we'll see if anything comes of it...
Chip

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Tattoos are a subject that most people have definate opinions about. #And this IS a message board, where people who love to voice their opinions, love to post! #But, I would suggest that the whole thread about whether tattoos are tasteless, or people who don't get them are chicken, is just asking for the moderators to step in and put a stop to it!


Barbara, thank you for saying this. You are correct in that as long as we can keep this very interesting discussion on the "art" itself, and not the person (whether you consider a tat as art or not is moot here), we Moderators will not find it necessary to intervene.

----------


## Bill Snyder

I missed where anyone attacked tattoos or those that get them. I did however see where someone attacked those that don't get them.

----------


## Joe Dodson

> I missed where anyone attacked tattoos or those that get them. I did however see where someone attacked those that don't get them.


I'm pretty sure that was meant as friendly banter. I wouldn't get all knotted up over it.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

I, too, took his reply to the 'temporary redneck' comment, as humor..... but like I said, people have VERY definate opinions about tattoos! My mandolin tattoo is just my 2nd one... the other is a cute kitty cat face I got 9 years ago. I love kitty cats, so both my tattoos do have meaning for me, and at this age, I don't think I'll ever regret either one of them! There's a lot to be said for waiting till you're already a senior citizen to get one! 

Barb

----------


## billkilpatrick

i was once asked to design a mandolin and guitar tattoo for someone but i simply could not bring myself to do it.

i read (anthropologist levi strauss) that indians in the amazon forest tattoo themselves (piercing, slashing, etc.) as a display of courage against the terrifying natural world around them.

i also read that someone commissioned an oriental tattoo artist to write "crouching tiger" - or some such macho phrase - on their arm and got "i like sailors" instead. 

my favorite tattoo is "born to loose."

----------


## John Rosett

Here's my entryfor the smallest tattoo.

----------


## Laura Leder

Hello, Martin,

I recognize you by your tattoos! I saw you at Winfield this past week!
I was at Stage 2 watching a performance and noticed them!

Very funny. Hope you enjoyed Winfield as much as I did!

Laura :Smile:

----------


## Tina MBee

Hey ya'll, here's the latest - if I've followed the directions correctly! Got it this past Tuesday. Not having gotten one on a weight bearing limb - whew! Yup -it smarts :Smile:

----------


## Dano Reible

Like the sign says in my best friends tattoo shop;

The only difference between a tattooed person and a non tattooed person is that a tattooed person doesn't care if your not tattooed!

----------


## billkilpatrick

"Rikki Don't Lose That Number
You don't wanna call nobody else ..."


http://www.patient-info.com/tattoo.htm

----------


## TeleMark

> Hey ya'll, here's the latest - if I've followed the directions correctly! Got it this past Tuesday. Not having gotten one on a weight bearing limb - whew! Yup -it smarts


Tina...  Sweet design!  I love the thistle/clef combo.  I hear ya on the "load bearing limb" thing.  When I had my gypsy done last year I could barely walk for over a week and my foot felt like a water balloon.

I just got another (a variation on the traditional swallow, but colored like a desert scrub jay in some manzanita branches) but I don't have current photos, and it's not mando-related so might not be appropriate to the thread.

----------


## WindinBoy

> here's my fern tattoo. I think it's beautiful!


Really 1969? I think your camera needs to have the date set  :Smile:

----------


## Tina MBee

Set the date? I just figured out how to turn off the flash and I've had that camera for a couple years! 
I got my new tattoo last Tuesday. When I slung my leg out of bed and put my foot down the next morning my first thought was "%$#@ that hurts!" The next thought was "how did the guy with the Gypsy stand it?" So Telemark I thought of you  :Smile:   My tattoo artist warned me so at least I was expecting 'some' pain :>   I've got 2 more designs I'd like to have. I'm pretty sure I'll get one, but not sure about the 2nd one. It's a pretty big design. I don't know if I could take it - also not sure where to put it which is always an issue.

----------


## Chad Thorne

> never heard a tat in that area called that!


 "Tramp stamp" is a common term for a tat on the small of a woman's back. I've also heard "a$$ antlers" and "D-SAT" (for "doggie style appreciation tattoo"). (Just reporting, Tina, I don't mean to disparage you or your new tat!)

I have a couple of tats, neither is a mando. It's a thought.

----------


## DryBones

Tina, where did you get that done? Looks like quality work and I live in the area (give or take 30 miles) and would love to have a good tat shop in line for the next one. I only have 1 but have been wanting another!

----------


## BinkWms

tattoo

----------


## Tina MBee

Thanks Jason~ I'm really happy with her work. Here is her web site -hope the link works.
http://sumoe.com/body_art/index.html
I liked it because there was no cussin', no head-bangin' music, and tons of people just hanging around which happened in the first 2 shops I got my other tattoo's in. I'm not a prude by any means, but that kind of stuff didn't help my nerves AT ALL! She told me I could bring music so I took a couple of bluegrass CD's. It was a nice and relaxing- or as relaxing as getting a tattoo can be  :Smile:

----------


## Tina MBee

I'd like to get another tattoo. I'm thinking I'd like to keep with my main theme of Gibson headstock designs. I have a flowerpot and a fern. Is there anything else out there that is *pretty*? I looked around the web, but didn't find anything.
Tina - looking for suggestions :>

----------


## JEStanek

Torch and Wire.

Tom Ellis's for example.


Danb's Gibson (in his profile's albums)


Jamie

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Boy that torch and wire design is beautiful!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

You could also do the Gibson Fleur de lis

----------


## billkilpatrick

here you go, tina ... poised, elegant ... stylish beyond measure and not a mark on 'em:

----------


## Ransome

Not a mando, but it's got f holes!!





Slide player by nature, but I have a thing for strings!

Ran$ome

----------


## delsbrother

> here you go, tina ... poised, elegant ... stylish beyond measure and not a mark on 'em:


Actually, I think she's engraved.

----------


## Tina MBee

Originally Posted by billkilpatrick  
here you go, tina ... poised, elegant ... stylish beyond measure and not a mark on 'em: 

I love the Gibson girl era. Would be neat to reenact. I currently "do" 18thC and recently started in the Civil War era.  thanks for all the suggestions.  Nice tat Ran$some - love the colors! How long have you had it?

----------


## billkilpatrick

> ... I currently "do" 18thC and recently started in the Civil War era.


sounds interesting ... check this guy out:  

http://www.youtube.com/user/oldcremona

... plays 19th cent. americana on replica banjo - sweetly, too.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I had this done since last I visited this thread, and while it has no mandolin content, I want to put this design on a headstock of a custom build someday...

----------


## bhGreen

Beautiful tattoos. I think I've decided on one that I want.. But I'm still thinking about it... I don't like pain!

----------


## JEStanek

For someone with a bloody mug, _you_ can't handle pain?  Try these on for size.  Pain Free.  All you need is a damp sponge.

Jamie

----------


## mandroid

Sharpies come in many colors, to try stuff out, first.

Image of ring and a pull cord on your back anyone?   :Disbelief: 

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Nasubi77

Well, it's not a mando, but it is musically themed.  Here's my original design (still in the works) for my next tattoo, which will be my second.

----------


## Tina MBee

Nasubi77- love the design!

----------


## Tina MBee

Hey Jamie! you posted a picture of Dan B's Gibson inlay. Where can I find what year, etc. that it is? If I use part of that design I like to know the year, etc.

----------


## danb

It's a 1909 F4.

It's in the Fretboard Journal (in print), or you can see the rest of the pictures I've done on the web here:
http://www.mandolinarchive.com/gibson/serial/9100

----------


## F-2 Dave

wow, dan. That could very well be one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. How long ago was it in Fretboard Journal?

----------


## danb

The Fall 2009 issue has my story about "The chase" for that one

----------


## Tina MBee

It is a thing of beauty! I'll have to go get my Torch and Fire CD and give that cover another look!

----------


## Cesar Benzoni

Here comes mine!

----------

bookmn

----------


## Martin

Wow.... Impressive.. I like it

----------


## billkilpatrick

nah ... tell the tattoo guy to redo it.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Nice amount of detail, there.

----------


## Tina MBee

that is amazing! Looks fresh  :Smile:  what do the words mean?

----------


## kirksdad

Hey Tina Bee.....what's going on with Pickers Supply ?  Are they still around......I heard they were going solely vintage and used instruments.....

Love Fredericksburg.....great town......but it sure has changed.....

----------


## man dough nollij

The sound of my heart.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

nice lookin tat looks pretty new.

----------


## Tina MBee

Picker's is still in downtown Fred'burg and that's about all I will say in this public forum  :Smile:   Fred'burg has changed for sure some good, some bad - just like most other towns that are growing.

----------


## JonZ

This strikes me as sort of a mando-themed moustache. Nice scroll work!

----------


## F-2 Dave

Is that Snidley Whiplash from The Dudley Doright show? Cool! If you don't mind me asking, where are you gonna put him?

----------


## Tina MBee

my new tat -maybe - but no mandolin content  :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

Tina!  You can't stay outta the ink-well, huh?  Nice looking tattoo.

Jamie

----------


## woodwizard

Wow! Lot's of nice looking tats... The only one I have is on the top of my left foot from when I dropped my quill tip pin while doing an ink drawing a few decades ago. It's a nice black dot where it stabbed my foot. ouch!  :Smile:

----------


## B. T. Walker

Tina!  That looks great.  Nice art for a shoulder; nice shoulder for art.  Cute kitty.  What do you mean maybe?  Is it temporary while you build courage?

I still have the one (you can see it on page 4 of this thread), but I've been thinking about having the celtic boar featured in my avatar done on my left shoulder.  Too bad your artist isn't closer.

----------


## Ben Milne

I don't have pics uploaded of my right side yet...  but this is my left...   the second pic was before the inside has been filled.

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Tina MBee

Hey Brian,  I wasn't sure if I was attaching the picture right  - hence the maybe  :Smile:  I know as much about computers as I do mandolin's which ain't much! My tattoo artist actually moved out of town so now I have to drive an hour or so to get them done, but it would be a longer haul for you for sure!  She's great to work with.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Wow, some nice work here. So far my only tattoo is a cave-art style running figure on my right calf, which I got to commemorate finishing the Philly Marathon (I figured my first 26.2 miler was inkworthy, and the tattoo hurt a lot less than the run). 

I've been thinking of sticking with the cave-art or petroglyph theme and have thought about getting a line-drawing of something like this on my upper arm, but after seeing those treble clef designs I'm thinking about those as well. 

I'll take my time in making up my mind, as others have said, permanent marks are not to be made lightly, maybe for my birthday in November I'll plan something.

----------


## JEStanek

Matt, your link is forbidden to me.  Care to post a photo?

Jamie

----------


## Matt DeBlass

sure, let's see if this works:

----------


## CES

> Tattoos are a subject that most people have definate opinions about. And this IS a message board, where people who love to voice their opinions, love to post! But, I would suggest that the whole thread about whether tattoos are tasteless, or people who don't get them are chicken, is just asking for the moderators to step in and put a stop to it!
> 
> Barb


Easy, Sparky...I was just kidding with the "chicken redneck" comment...as it's now 2010 and I'm revisiting this thread from another link...clearly my assumption that everyone would realize my twisted (yet I thought obvious) joke was misdirected.

My wife has one...I like it, she no longer does.  I don't have one as it took me years to decide what and where I wanted it.  The weekend before I was going to get it I met a guy in a burn unit who got necrotizing fasciitis (probably actually from his daughter, who had impetigo, rather than the tattoo parlor, which seemed to have done everything by the book) about 10 days after his first one.  He lost the skin on the right side of his torso from midline to midline, waist up to the back of his ear and underwent a ridiculous period of wound care, skin grafting, and rehab.  He was a thirty something father of 2.  As a felow thirty something father of 2 (without good life insurance at the time) I ultimately decided it wasn't worth the risk.  And I'm not even going to mention Hepatitis B and C...and this was in 2006, in the US...

So, sorry.  Didn't mean to ruffle feathers at the time (not that I mind doing that, but in this case that wasn't the object of the comment).  I really could care less whether people choose to tattoo or not, as it's ultimately none of my business.  Some look great, some not so much.  And to the guy I was replying to, there are a tone of temporary tattoos out there.  If all else fails, go Sharpie...my kids do it for swim meets all the time.

Peace.

----------


## CES

> I know some fine people that I think highly of and respect that have tattoos so I was not going to comment on people's desire to get tattoos. However the suggestion that NOT GETTING ONE makes someone chicken or yeller is beyond obtuse and requires a comment.
> Having *NO DESIRE* to have a tattoo has nothing at all to do with fear or being "yeller". It has to do with not wanting any permanent marks made on this body of mine.
> For the record several of the people I know with tattoos are still happy with them but several others wish they had never gotten them.


Bill, see above...

----------


## Jim Kirkland

Let's see if this works.  My tattoo represents the 2 things that I am proud to say I participate in.  OK the mando pic didn't show up, but it is in the avtar.

----------


## CES

Very cool, Jim...

----------


## Tina MBee

neat way to combine your 2 loves!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Let's see if this works.  My tattoo represents the 2 things that I am proud to say I participate in.  OK the mando pic didn't show up, but it is in the avtar.


Nice tattoo Jim, and cool concept.

Shameless plug: I created this shirt to tie those two together as well.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tina MBee

my latest and last tattoo. this one hurt the most. I'm a wimp  :Smile:   It's part of the pick guard design off a friend's GibsonJ200

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I recognize the pattern.

----------


## Tina MBee

do you know what the pattern is called?  My friend who has the guitar didn't know - which is surprising since he is a fountain of knowledge about most things concerning guitars!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

No, they've used it for years but I've never heard it called anything.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I'm pretty sure it's called "J200 pickguard design." :Cool:

----------


## rgray

Finally got around to having my wife take a pic.

----------

bookmn

----------


## Tina MBee

nice Bob! did you do the design?

----------


## rgray

> nice Bob! did you do the design?


No, I'm a worse artist than mando player.  Had the idea, shopped around for an artist, and then took the pic to Lucky 13 in Richmond.  It was a birthday present for myself to complement my other two - one for my kids on the other shoulder (wolf cubs) and one for my wife on my inner forearm (realistic long-stem rose).

----------


## Ken

The tattoo pre-dates the inlay by about 40 years.

----------


## JeffD

Thats really cool.

----------


## JeffD

Here are 411 ideas.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> The tattoo pre-dates the inlay by about 40 years.


Very cool.

This one is still in search of a headstock...

----------


## Ben Milne

That has aged graciously, Ken.

----------


## billkilpatrick

beer here - peacorn, popnuts, chewing cream and ice gum ...

----------


## etteM

I´posting it all over the place now, but I´m shamelessly happy with it:D  

artist is jimmy http://www.jad.no/ just in case any of you get drunk in oslo :Smile:

----------

bookmn

----------


## rgray

> I´posting it all over the place now, but I´m shamelessly happy with it:D


An old term from my youth came to mind - "Wicked!"

----------


## Lukas J

Far and away, the best mandolin tat I've ever seen was on the back of a lady at the last Punch Brothers concert in Portland, OR. It was an EPIC F-style Gibson. Nice ink!

----------


## x_purposes

Here is mine.

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Eric C.

Here's mine.

----------


## rgray

Are those frogs?

----------


## Eric C.

Yes

----------


## JeffD

Cool.

----------


## azflyman

No mandolin content but....

----------


## Astro

I think I dreamed I had a life-sized total body tatoo of myself done front and back.

But you can't really tell because I look just the same.

Now I'm afraid to have it removed because if that was just a dream, and I didn't really have a life sized total body tatoo that looks just like me,and I go in to remove it, I guess I'd just disappear.

I'll have to give it 40 years and see if I fade.

This is my left calf. The right one looks the same but its on the other side. Note the details of the  hairs and the sock. This ink man is a true artist. And now I never have to change my socks.

----------


## Ben Milne

> No mandolin content but....


You must be devastated at that spelling mistake

----------


## Bill Clements

> This is my left calf. The right one looks the same but its on the other side. Note the details of the  hairs and the sock. This ink man is a true artist. And now I never have to change my socks.


This is priceless.  You sir, made me laugh outloud. Bravo!

----------


## mandroid

One of my friend's has a Bass clef tat.  guess what he plays..  ?

----------


## Larry Simonson

removed by author trouble with photo

----------


## azflyman

> You must be devastated at that spelling mistake


Excuse me?

----------


## Randi Gormley

Yeah, I initially thought it said "play hard" at first, too!

----------


## Ben Milne

> Excuse me?


This is a thread about mandolin tattoos. 
Either your tattooist made a spelling mistake (hence my comment) or your post is off topic and bordering on contravening forum rules regarding trolling and posting religious propaganda.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## azflyman

> This is a thread about mandolin tattoos. 
> Either your tattooist made a spelling mistake (hence my comment) or your post is off topic and bordering on contravening forum rules regarding trolling and posting religious propaganda.


Good dodge, not really but I give you credit for trying.  I am sure you noted the "No mandolin content but..." in the post correct?  I wonder if they have a way to ignore users on this board, I bet they do like most.  You could always just add me to your ignore list, that would fix things right?

----------

Ivyguitar

----------


## Ben Milne

> Good dodge, not really but I give you credit for trying.  I am sure you noted the "No mandolin content but..." in the post correct?  I wonder if they have a way to ignore users on this board, I bet they do like most.  You could always just add me to your ignore list, that would fix things right?


Sorry, I don't understand what I dodged. 
There certainly is a way to ignore users, though as of yet I have not found reason to utilize the feature.  If I were to block you, your post would still be visible to others, and would actually be quite a pointless exercise since I would have already viewed the offending post.
The Mods do a pretty good job (most posters actually) of keeping religious and political propaganda off the boards (along with talk of illegal financial transactions involving byproduct of endangered species).

Feel free to peruse the posting guidelines here

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Rex Hart

Wow. I pray that I won't be so easily offended :Smile:

----------


## Rex Hart

Btw, there is another thread elsewhere on this site discussing the song "Evening Prayer Blues"....we must keep this religious propaganda off of this site. :Wink:

----------


## bratsche

Some fans of inked flesh
show thin skins o'er harmless words.
Ah, the irony.

bratsche  

(oops, this isn't the haiku thread....)

----------

bwachter70

----------


## JeffD

I have for a long time half considered a tattoo of a bowlback mandolin surrounded by roses. I don't know why roses. Maybe because tattoos of roses look so cool, with the thorns and all. 

I have never done it, but I have almost done it a few times.

----------


## JEStanek

There's no need for people to be on pins and needles here. Next tattoo, please.

Jamie

----------

hank

----------


## Pete Braccio

Here is a work in progress. My first tattoo in twenty years. I still have to get color added.

Pete

----------


## Ben Milne

not great pics, a couple of years old now.

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## azflyman

_<take your personal differences elsewhere. We will not tolerate this further.>_

----------


## azflyman

> Here is a work in progress. My first tattoo in twenty years. I still have to get color added.
> 
> Pete


That is excellent, I like it now but I bet it will really pop once the color is in.

----------


## azflyman

> Btw, there is another thread elsewhere on this site discussing the song "Evening Prayer Blues"....we must keep this religious propaganda off of this site.


I will have to look for that thread, lol.

----------


## Ben Milne

_<take your personal differences elsewhere. We will not tolerate this further.>_

----------


## fretbored

Got my first tattoo yesterday afternoon and opted for a good old F5 flowerpot on my left side calf:





The shading is already healing out to a nice fade to grey...

----------

Al Trujillo

----------


## Tina MBee

nice! I have the flowerpot on my arm. it's posted somewhere in this thread

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> nice! I have the flowerpot on my arm. it's posted somewhere in this thread


Your Flower Pot is *here*.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Time to update the progress on my piece. Here's where it stands now. It's been in the "mostly done" stage for a bit.

Pete

----------


## Randi Gormley

Some astounding work, that.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Pete, that is awesome artwork and you must have a very high tolerance for pain!

----------


## Pete Braccio

it's been a bit cathartic having this work done. I actually started the tattoo almost six months ago and, 15 sessions (I think) later, it is ALMOST done. I also found that it is way hard to photograph. Here are two more of the backish side.

Pete

----------


## billkilpatrick

unsubscribing ... can't take it

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Bertram Henze

I am kind of glad my body is all hairy so I never was even tempted to try this.

----------


## Tina MBee

that is just amazing! love the cats =^,,^=

----------


## rgray

Some good mandolin in this song about tattoos by Dropkick Murphys.

----------

Ben Milne, 

Denman John, 

Kevin Stevens

----------


## Londy

OMG, this thread is hilarious...

----------


## Shanachie

I was looking through this thread and saw that a lot of folks have tattoos of the headstock inlay flowerpots. Does anyone know the backstory on the mandolin flowerpot designs? I did a Google search and didn't see and answer. Just curious. Why a flowerpot?

----------


## Londy

Good question Shanachie.  I have a Collings... no fun logo  :Crying:

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

http://www.google.com/search?q=mando...w=1093&bih=496

----------


## JeffD

> Some good mandolin in this song about tattoos by Dropkick Murphys.


I have not been a big fan of DM, but that one, wow, I really liked that.

----------


## pumpdogg

Just got this one yesterday. A talented artist named Alexis did it at a tattoo convention I was at this past weekend. She was the runner-up on season 1 of T.V.'s "Best Ink"

----------


## azflyman

> Just got this one yesterday. A talented artist named Alexis did it at a tattoo convention I was at this past weekend. She was the runner-up on season 1 of T.V.'s "Best Ink"



Very nice!  Portraits are rough on skin, I bet you were feelin' that down by the wrist.

----------


## pumpdogg

> Very nice!  Portraits are rough on skin, I bet you were feelin' that down by the wrist.


You know what they say......"If it didn't hurt, every ##### would have one"! It's healed now, post another pic soon.

----------


## Wolfmanbob

No, but my mandolin got a people tattoo on her neck.

----------

Fred G

----------


## pumpdogg

Big Mon is pretty much all healed up now but i think he may be concerned about the future of bluegrass! Try to post a healed pic soon. In the meantime, here is the original that I went off of.

----------


## homebrewguru

Love it.

----------

pumpdogg

----------


## rbmando



----------

bookmn, 

drjuliushibbert, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

SlowFingers, 

Trey Young

----------


## belbein

> 


I don't get it.  Why would a skeleton need to use a pick?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

rbmando, brilliant!

belbein, if you must ask, because that's the way Big Mon did it!

----------


## Shuping

I wonder...is that pick made of bone? Maybe the nut?

----------


## Pete Jenner

The nut is certainly partially made of bone...

----------


## phiddlepicker

That's some nice ink.


I was going to get the "Blues for Allah" fiddler on my back......but years passed and 5 tattoos later, I still haven't done it.

----------


## jaycat

Jim Morrison said it best: People Are Strange.

Pete Townshend had this to say:

----------


## spidertat66

Here is piece that  I had done to remind me how fragile the most precious things in my life are. Black and grey of Bills' Mandolin after the fire poker incident. Something can spend a lifetime with you and be destroyed with a snap of your finger.

----------


## TerryBurnsKing

This one from a young mandolin player in a band called the Blue Ribbon healers

----------


## djweiss

I saw the Jethro tattoo at Weiser this year...the woman below Jethro is named Estrellita.

----------


## belbein

> rbmando, brilliant!
> 
> belbein, if you must ask, because that's the way Big Mon did it!


Of course.  What was I thinking?

----------


## mandolirius

> This one from a young mandolin player in a band called the Blue Ribbon healers


A Jethro tattoo! Now THAT is cool.

----------


## Dennis Ladd

Because, without it, he'll never be able to make his bones on the bluegrass circuit.

----------


## shortymack

> A Jethro tattoo! Now THAT is cool.


Today its Jethro, in 20 years it will be grandpa Munster.

----------


## George R. Lane

> This one from a young mandolin player in a band called the Blue Ribbon healers


Her name is Cindy Rose, according to their website.

----------


## bookmn

> Today its Jethro, in 20 years it will be grandpa Munster.


Funny, but I mostly hear that from older folks whose least worry would be the appearance of a tattoo in twenty years... :Wink:

----------

JEStanek

----------


## mandolirius

> Today its Jethro, in 20 years it will be grandpa Munster.


All she has to do is keep doing the bicep curls and overhead extensions.   :Grin:

----------


## TNT

I just got it!!

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Mark Seale, 

Scott Tichenor, 

sgarrity, 

SincereCorgi, 

SlowFingers, 

Trey Young

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Nice, really nice.

----------

TNT

----------


## JeffD

> I just got it!!


Very nice. Very very nice.

----------


## sgarrity

That's some really nice work!

----------


## delsbrother

> I just got it!!


That thing is awesome! Now you have to go all the way and take a pocketknife to the logo!

----------


## TNT

Haha being on the inside of my arm I had to look down a few times because it felt like he was using a knife lol

----------


## Tina MBee

inside of the arm - ouch! nice work - good detail, lines and shading

----------


## JeffD

Very talented tattoo artist. The shading and detail is exquisite. Those little touches of white on the tuners make it really pop.

I have thought about getting a mandolin tattoo. Were I to go for it, I would want to use an artist of that caliber. Nothing less.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Fresh Nugget ink courtesy of Megan at The Mercy Seat in Kansas City. First photo, right out of the chair, second photo 3 hours later. I've played Nugget mandolins more than 1/3 of my life and my cicada was needing a little company.

----------

danielpatrick, 

Denman John, 

hank, 

JEStanek, 

Mark Gunter, 

MikeEdgerton, 

Paul Statman, 

SlowFingers, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## choctaw61

Very nicely done Scott.I'm as passionate about tattoos as these gibson folks are about their mandolins.That's one of the best tat's on this thread. That's about as perfect as it gets.Nothing amatuer about it.Wear it proud bro. Just flawless!

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## JeffD

The headstocks of mandolins, and guitars for that matter, make excellent tattoos. That is really great.

----------


## Tom C

The "U" and "E" are reversed.

- - - Updated - - -

Made you look

----------

Al Trujillo

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> Fresh Nugget ink courtesy of Megan at The Mercy Seat in Kansas City. First photo, right out of the chair, second photo 3 hours later. I've played Nugget mandolins more than 1/3 of my life and my cicada was needing a little company.


Wow Scott, that's a pretty serious endorsement, but I can relate. I'll be 63 in 2 months and I got my first Nugget when I was 40, so I guess that means I need to get the tattoo too.

----------


## Swannie

I've got a talented artist friend who's been working on a tattoo for me. Gonna go on the inside of my forearm. It's a classic headstock shape filled with flowers and has roots coming out where the nut would be.

----------


## Charles E.

> Fresh Nugget ink courtesy of Megan at The Mercy Seat in Kansas City. First photo, right out of the chair, second photo 3 hours later. I've played Nugget mandolins more than 1/3 of my life and my cicada was needing a little company.


Scott, very nice, will there be a "Fern" in the future?

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

After all the hype this summer about the edibility of cicadas, there are bound to be a few non-mandoliners who will think you're promoting a new snack from KFC.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Scott, very nice, will there be a "Fern" in the future?


No plan for that although I get and like the idea. Prefer to keep what I have under the sleeve in public, plus, I hike tons outside so having part of it exposed to sun not a great idea.

The cicada arrived in solidarity with my daughter who has been fascinated with them since age of 3-4. It was my first tattoo, hers as well, both done by a very well known artist in Lower East Side, NYC. She dealt with a fair amount of challenges as many teenagers do and now that she's in college she had a cicada tattoo with the idea it represented her rebirth into adulthood similar to the 17 yr. cicadas that arrived last year (yes, yes, they die, but that's their entire life). She's blossomed after a year plus in college, totally has her feet on the ground, and we're just about to finish up four days on a trip to NYC together, just the two of us. I'm a very lucky she enjoys hanging out with me. Last year our road trip was the Corn Palace in South Dakota. I like NYC a little better but we had an incredibly good time on both.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Charles E., 

JEStanek, 

Ken, 

Mark Gunter, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Kevin Shoup

I got this a couple of months ago this is the first time I've posted a picture so I hope it works

----------

Al Trujillo, 

choctaw61, 

dan@kins, 

Mark Gunter, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## Kevin Shoup

Scott very cool tattoo have you been asked what it means yet one good thing about keeping them under shirt sleeves is that doesn't happen as much.

----------


## Al Trujillo

I didn't know Tichenor was such a rebel!   :Smile:   BTW Scott, your tat looks great!!  Just got inked a couple weeks ago with a cool looking trout...no mandolin on it so I won't post.

----------


## Mark Gunter

No mandolin - yet - I have a design for the forearm, but it's not there yet. Meantime, here's a musical one that I got many years past, six strings with tragedy/comedy masks for the guitar bodies.



Thanks for resurrecting this thread, Scott, I like it - and the Nugget tat is way cool  :Cool:

----------

choctaw61

----------


## fatt-dad

No tattoos, but I've been to the Corn Palace.  At 61, I haven't ruled out a tattoo, just don't quite know where or what?

f-d

----------


## T.D.Nydn

I've been a professional tattoo artist for over 30 years, and yet I've never done anything mandolin related.  Lots of guitars though, this is one of my latest, so far . . .

----------

choctaw61, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## dan@kins

I recently had this flowerpot done as filler to my sleeve I'm working on... Its my third tattoo as part of a sleeve.  I really like my flowerpot.  It matches my A5L!



This pic is of the first tattoo I got that started the sleeve (it was my first):



Here's the first one before any more addition to the sleeve:



This one was my second in the sleeve process, on the outside of my arm.  It depicts the room where I spend most of my leisure time:



- - - Updated - - -

Nice flowerpot tattoo!  I've got one of those as well.

----------

choctaw61, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## LoneStar Boy

The Master and his mandolin!

----------

ccravens, 

choctaw61, 

Denman John, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

jesserules, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Al Trujillo

> The Master and his mandolin!


 Kudos to whoever did that work!

----------

Oliver A.

----------


## LoneStar Boy

Francisco Sanchez at Dark Age Tattoo in Denton, TX. He's definitely an artist. Never drew a line. Shaded the whole piece, other than the lettering.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> The Master and his mandolin!


Regardless of the 'canvas', that is one of the best examples of artwork I have ever seen.

Jackson Pollock couldn't shine Francisco Sanchez' zapatos.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Well, I'm stoked about getting my mandolin portion of my sleeve done today, unfortunately, my artist is not a musician and flubbed a few details on it. I'm still happy with it overall.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Oh man, check out the mandolin tattoo posts on Instagram.

----------


## Mark Gunter

That's cool! (I see yours about five rows down, Scott!)

----------


## Mandolin Cafe



----------

Al Trujillo, 

dang, 

DataNick, 

JEStanek, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## DataNick

Enjoy it Scott!
No tat yet for me, but I have grown a beard!

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> 


Very nice. So have you given up hiking, decided to only wear long sleeves or just thrown old thoughts out the window?

----------


## Charles E.

Scott, you did it!?

----------


## JEStanek

Nice!

----------


## Oliver A.

> Enjoy it Scott!
> No tat yet for me, but I have grown a beard!


Maybe you could trim that thing into the shape of a mandolin. The scroll would make a great stash.   :Grin:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Tempotantrum

So I had the opportunity to meet Craig and his tattoo last year at Compton's Monroe camp.  The picture does not do this justice - it is truly amazing work.  Great subject matter and Craig is the nicest too!

Everyone should go to Monroe camp in September!

----------

Tom Hart

----------


## Tina MBee

Hi all! haven't been here in a while. Glad to see that people are still getting mando-centric tattoos! I want to add to an existing tattoo which was *post #79* - 11-21-2007 which was my flowerpot. My 2nd tattoo and early on in the mandolin tattoos thread. Any ideas? add vines, etc?  And that post was so long ago I had forgotten my password so I had to re-register.

----------


## mbruno

I had this one done over Christmas - it's a combination of things I love that I learned on the east coast.  Not sure if I'm going to flesh it out more - but the original design I had also included a greyfox jumping (nod to the festival) and a pink house (nod to The Band's music from big pink)

----------

ccravens, 

DataNick, 

Mark Gunter, 

MontanaMatt, 

sgarrity

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

I have no problem with any kind of tattoo. But it drives me crazy to see a person with a substantial financial investment in tattoos when they are in very obvious need of dental work they ignore because they can't afford it. Priorities???

----------

Mitch Stein

----------


## MikeZito

A woman a worked with many years ago got a tattoo of a flower . .  . 30 years later; age, weight and middle-age sagging set in - now the flower looks like Donald Duck.

----------

Dave Fultz

----------


## Mark Gunter

> A woman a worked with many years ago got a tattoo of a flower . .  . 30 years later; age, weight and middle-age sagging set in - now the flower looks like Donald Duck.


Sounds like an excellent argument for getting your tattoo work in your sixties  :Cool: 

Attachment 167139

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Hi all! haven't been here in a while. Glad to see that people are still getting mando-centric tattoos! I want to add to an existing tattoo which was *post #79* - 11-21-2007 which was my flowerpot. My 2nd tattoo and early on in the mandolin tattoos thread. Any ideas? add vines, etc?  And that post was so long ago I had forgotten my password so I had to re-register.


I merged your old account with your new account.

----------


## Tina MBee

> Sounds like an excellent argument for getting your tattoo work in your sixties 
> 
> Attachment 167139


  I didn't start till I was in my late 40's getting tats so I'm doing good  :Smile:

----------


## Tina MBee

> I merged your old account with your new account.


how cool! thank you!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Image posting issues earlier, evidently.

----------

Joe Dodson

----------


## Bluestraveller

> And a shot I took of store owner Jim Curly from Kansas City. He favors the Weber logo on his arm.


Mountain Music!! Man I miss that place! Jim is a great guy. I hope hes doing well.

----------


## O. Apitius

'just had this one done.

----------

F-2 Dave, 

LKN2MYIS, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Gunter, 

pit lenz

----------


## lauri Girouard

We just got a text from one of our customers that had the headstock of her mandolin tattoed on her upper arm.  Now that's dedication!

----------

CeeCee_C, 

Charles E., 

Jill McAuley

----------


## mbruno

> I have no problem with any kind of tattoo. But it drives me crazy to see a person with a substantial financial investment in tattoos when they are in very obvious need of dental work they ignore because they can't afford it. Priorities???


Is that just a general comment or is there something I'm missing about my picture??   :Laughing:

----------


## Dave Fultz

Not a Mandolin Tattoo, but I do have an Ukulele Tattoo.

----------


## Andy Willowbee

Heres mine - the headstock of my F5Jr, on my right shoulder.

----------


## Charles E.

> Not a Mandolin Tattoo, but I do have an Ukulele Tattoo.


When I saw that image it looked familiar, then I saw that it is a magnet on our fridg.    :Wink:

----------

Dave Fultz

----------


## Denny Gies

I have a friend with a flower pot tatooed on his calf.

----------


## Charles E.

How does the Cow feel about that?

----------

Austin Bob, 

ccravens, 

Dave Fultz, 

Mark Gunter, 

MontanaMatt, 

Nbayrfr, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Andy Miller

Fresh from Friday.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Hudmister, 

Jill McAuley, 

Randi Gormley, 

sgarrity

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

I have a picture of an invisible mandolin on me somewhere. If I find it, I'll post a photo.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## urobouros

I have a bunch but no mandolins yet.  I have a couple I've been rolling around in my head but none ready to go.  It's always better to take your time when you can't erase  :Grin:

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

> Here is one I found at a Green Day fan site...


Looks like the other instrument slipped its cuff. Must've been a flute. . . . slide whistle? . . . piccolo?  . . . uh . . . .

----------


## JasonKing



----------


## Sue Rieter

I'm curious as to why the neck is detached from the body of the instrument.

----------


## JeffD

> Sounds like an excellent argument for getting your tattoo work in your sixties


 :Grin:   :Laughing:   Yes!

----------


## Greg Connor

Things could be worse.  I have a friend with a tattoo of a Gibson ES 335.  I think that was definitely more painful.

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

Got this checked off my retirement to do list about a month ago.
Turns out im not afraid of bikers anymore.

----------

Kenny, 

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## Joe Dodson

Starbri needs to chime in on this thread with his new mandolin tattoo.

----------


## David M.

**Not mando tatoo, but closely related **
Being an industrial designer for 36 years (furniture designer currently) and fiddler/mando+guitar picker most of my life, I decided to blend the two.  Golden Mean geometry was/is taught in design school and is found in nature, instruments, art and architecture and I think violins are the most beautiful of all instruments. 

I drew the scroll based on my Arnold Voigt fiddle made in 1912 (Lupot copy).  It's a beautiful scroll.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## journeybear

Look what showed up at my gig today!



Name's Clark, owned a 1918 A-1 for 30 years.

----------


## sandrahof

Hey there! Welcome to the forum! I'm a mandolin enthusiast myself, and I'm also a fan of tattoos! I have a mandolin tattoo of my own that I got a few years back. It's a small mandolin on my ankle, with the words "Music is Life" in a small script above it. It's a tribute to my love for music and my passion for the mandolin in particular.

----------


## journeybear

Oh, no, we welcome YOU to the Café! A year and a few months late.  :Grin:  Nice description of your tattoo. Now,  how about a photo?  :Whistling:

----------


## sandrahof

> Hey there! Welcome to the forum! I'm a mandolin enthusiast myself, and I'm also a fan of tattoos! I have a mandolin tattoo of my own that I got a few years back. It's a small mandolin on my ankle, with the words "Music is Life" in a small script above it. It's a tribute to my love for music and my passion for the mandolin in particular.


Btw, have anyone of you considered getting a Persian tattoo? Here's an interesting article about Persian Tattoos & Calligraphy. I'd love to see your thoughts about that!

----------


## starrbri

I ended up getting a whole bluegrass family.

----------

